# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Hotele te rralla

## benseven11

Hotel akulli ne Kanada(Hotel De Glace-Ice Hotel) ne Quebec

----------


## benseven11

Hotel Qukapiku(Woodpecker) ne Suedi,hotele ne peme.

Ky hoteli quhet Hoteli Lehja e qenit(Dog Bark Hotel) ne Suedi

----------


## benseven11

Hamster Villa,Hotel ne Nante France

dhoma e shpellarit(cavemen room)

----------


## benseven11

Hotele si bunker ne Finlande
Hotel Kakslauttanen, Finland

----------


## benseven11

Palacio de Sal, Bolivia

----------


## benseven11

Dhoma ne forme kanace birre prane liqenit Skenderbe ne Danimarke.
Can Sleep, Lake Skanderborg, Denmark.

----------


## benseven11

Hotel ne forme Aeroplani ne Stokholm Suedi
Jumbo Stay, Stockholm

----------


## benseven11

Sferat e shpirtit te lire,ishulli i Vankuverit Kanada
Free Spirit Spheres, Vancouver Island, Canada

----------


## benseven11

Les Roulottes de la Serve, Provence, France


Hotel Utter Inn, Sweden

----------


## benseven11

Wigwam Motel, San Bernardino, California

----------


## benseven11

Hoteli Poseidon,hotel nen uje ne ishujt Fixhi(Fiji)


Nje pamje tjeter.....Ja cdo te thote PARAJSE

----------


## benseven11

Das Park (Austria) Hotele Cilindrik

----------


## benseven11



----------


## benseven11

Hotel Shpelle ne Ayvali,Turqi
Gamirasu Cave Hotel

----------


## benseven11



----------


## benseven11

Capsule Inn(Bujtina Kapsula) Japoni

----------


## benseven11

Hoteli Mali Magjik ne Kili
Magic Mountain Hotel

----------


## benseven11



----------


## benseven11

Hotel Luna Salada (Bolivia)

----------


## benseven11

Hotel Luna Salada ne Bolivi

----------

